# Everyone needs one of these



## robrpb (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## JLeonard (Mar 31, 2021)

I've actually got one of these. Great for watering the flowers without getting all tied up in that pesky hose!
JIm


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 31, 2021)

Ha!!  I need one of those, Rob.  No more frozen hoses to deal with.
Gary


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm holding out until the one for hot water comes out.


----------

